# Cafflano....any users?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I probably asked this before, but has anyone tried these

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/cafflano-all-in-one-grinder-and-filter-coffee-maker-red.html

Not expecting them to be over the moon, but would hope that if you have access to hot water, then it would be better than a motorway cafe?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Groundhog day

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27518-Cafflano-any-users


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Groundhog day
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27518-Cafflano-any-users


he is getting old


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> he is getting old


Badly worded......what I really meant was does anyone have anything to add to previous thoughts


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Probably can't add anything new - it's being heavily promoted this Christmas. It produces a way better drink than anything that I have ever had on a motorway - of anything.


----------

